# Very new to this



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

My son aged 20 was diagnosed with Type 1 on Friday, after been in the door 10 mins I am panicking dont know what I'm doing, what do I feed him, what do i avoid i literally am clueless, so much info taken in in hospital I'm completely overloaded and confused


----------



## SueEK (Sep 15, 2019)

Don’t panic Jues, there are lots of people who are type 1 that will be along to help you. Unfortunately I am type 2 so am unable to give you accurate info but I hope you have a good care team in place who you can call. Ask any questions at all and there will be someone who can help. Take care.  Sue


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Don’t panic Jues, there are lots of people who are type 1 that will be along to help you. Unfortunately I am type 2 so am unable to give you accurate info but I hope you have a good care team in place who you can call. Ask any questions at all and there will be someone who can help. Take care.  Sue


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you all just very scary at the minute


----------



## SueEK (Sep 15, 2019)

Jues said:


> Thank you all just very scary at the minute


I’m sure it is and as I said try not to panic. We have lots of people here who like you have come on so worried because they don’t know what to do. It will probably be helpful to the other T1s if you could let us know how he was diagnosed, the circumstances and what insulin he has been out on.
As regards foods to eat, basically it is carbs we need to avoid, although I believe it is slightly different for T1 but the lower the carbs I believe the less insulin he will need. So that’s bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, all sugary things, pies etc as the carbs turn into sugar. Fruit is good but not too much because of natural sugars, berries are the better choice. I don’t want to give too much info as I’m sure your head is in a whirl. Others will be along and you will get lots of help x


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 15, 2019)

What insulin(s) is he on?  Is he initially on a fixed dose or is he already adjusting his meal-time insulin to match the carbs he is eating?  If he is on fixed doses, lowering the carbs from what he has been told could be risky - that may come much later on.

Can I just check - he is 20?  Not a typo for 2?   He may have retained more information than you think, and at 20 is surely at least jointly responsible.

Tagging @Northerner and @everydayupsanddowns  who as T1s will be more help than I can be!

Welcome to the forum and good luck!  It will get easier.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi @Jues and welcome to the forum 

How are you and your son doing? 

Has he been given insulin to take yet? if so what are they? he can eat as any normal person would but it will take time to get the insulin doses pinned down
xx


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 15, 2019)

Jues said:


> My son aged 20 was diagnosed with Type 1 on Friday, after been in the door 10 mins I am panicking dont know what I'm doing, what do I feed him, what do i avoid i literally am clueless, so much info taken in in hospital I'm completely overloaded and confused



Panic is a perfectly normal reaction to your son’s diagnosis.  It is a lot to take in very quickly and then suddenly he takes on the role of his pancreas, with your help.  As @Kaylz has said with T1 your son can do all that others do, it will just take a bit of planning, and a lot of getting used to.

At the beginning it all seems complicated, and the best analogy I have seen is it is like learning to drive.  I didn’t do that until I was 25 and it seemed complicated at the start.  Changing gear, looking in the mirror, steering, ...  all at the same time.  Now I don’t even think about that I just drive, but keep a watch for any interruptions and hiccough son the way.  So it is with my Diabetes.

So first things first, what insulin’s has your son been put on?  It is likely to be one of the long acting insulin’s (basal) which deals with the glucose his body makes to keep him ticking over, and a quick acting insulin (bolus) which deals with the glucose from the food he eats.

 He will have a specialist diabetes team that he met in hospital, and they will work with him to gradually bring down his glucose levels into the normal range.  At first this will be a bit hit and miss as he is likely to go through the Honeymoon Period during which he will have a few beta cells, which are responsible for making insulin, that have not yet been destroyed by the antibodies which cause  T1 (nothing to do with lifestyles, and nothing he could have done to prevent it).  These remaining beta cells will every now and then, having had a bit of help from the insulin injected, Chuck out a bit of insulin.  

A book I was recommended was Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas.  Ignore the age references.  I was 53 when diagnosed and still found it invaluable.  It explains things clearly and is a clearly explained.

I will stop waffling on.  Just to say, Don’t Panic.  It will definitely get easier, and there are plenty of people on here who are happy to answer absolutely you and/or your son have.  Nothing is considered silly.  Just ask anything youare confused about.


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

SueEK said:


> I’m sure it is and as I said try not to panic. We have lots of people here who like you have come on so worried because they don’t know what to do. It will probably be helpful to the other T1s if you could let us know how he was diagnosed, the circumstances and what insulin he has been out on.
> As regards foods to eat, basically it is carbs we need to avoid, although I believe it is slightly different for T1 but the lower the carbs I believe the less insulin he will need. So that’s bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, all sugary things, pies etc as the carbs turn into sugar. Fruit is good but not too much because of natural sugars, berries are the better choice. I don’t want to give too much info as I’m sure your head is in a whirl. Others will be along and you will get lots of help x





SueEK said:


> I’m sure it is and as I said try not to panic. We have lots of people here who like you have come on so worried because they don’t know what to do. It will probably be helpful to the other T1s if you could let us know how he was diagnosed, the circumstances and what insulin he has been out on.
> As regards foods to eat, basically it is carbs we need to avoid, although I believe it is slightly different for T1 but the lower the carbs I believe the less insulin he will need. So that’s bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, all sugary things, pies etc as the carbs turn into sugar. Fruit is good but not too much because of natural sugars, berries are the better choice. I don’t want to give too much info as I’m sure your head is in a whirl. Others will be along and you will get lots of help x


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi Jues, welcome to the forum.

As others have said, try not to panic, although I know it’s easier said than done. I think you should try to fight your motherly instincts to look after him. Let him take charge while you watch closely from the sidelines.

Diet doesn’t have to change, everything in moderation is the mantra to follow. Have either of you been taught carb counting yet?

You’re not useless, you’re new to this, that’s all. It is a massive change, not just for the person diagnosed, but for their immediate family. Now is the hardest time because there is so much to learn and changes in day to day life to get used to. I promise it will get better and easier in time, and the fog of confusion will start to clear. Probably sooner than you think it will happen, what seems difficult and confusing now will soon become normal and part of everyday life. Each day, you and he will become more experienced and knowledgeable.

If there is anything you want to know, please ask. There is no such thing as a stupid question. Maybe your son would like to join the forum, too. 

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

We have been told by diabetic nurse that he must eat carbs with every meal  whether it be potatoes, rice, pasta or a slice of bread, see all very confusing everyone has different info x


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

silentsquirrel said:


> What insulin(s) is he on?  Is he initially on a fixed dose or is he already adjusting his meal-time insulin to match the carbs he is eating?  If he is on fixed doses, lowering the carbs from what he has been told could be risky - that may come much later on.
> 
> Can I just check - he is 20?  Not a typo for 2?   He may have retained more information than you think, and at 20 is surely at least jointly responsible.
> 
> ...


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes, follow what the DN said, reducing carbs drastically is good advice for new Type 2s, but treatment and diet for Type 1s, especially initially, is very different.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 15, 2019)

Jues said:


> We have been told by diabetic nurse that he must eat carbs with every meal  whether it be potatoes, rice, pasta or a slice of bread, see all very confusing everyone has different info x


as a Type 1 he can eat carbs, Sue's advice is more geared for Type 2's although a Type 1 can choose to reduce their carbs as well, as your son will be on fast acting insulin etc he will need carbs if taking the insulin, as us Type 1's have said his diet can be the same as a non diabetics but it will take more planning etc xx


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes he is 20 due to turn 21 in feb, he is on 2 types of insulin, 1 a day which in slow releasing then 3 jabs a day before his meals and defo type 1


----------



## Drummer (Sep 15, 2019)

This is a very informative gathering - even though I have no need of medication I have learned a lot about the various treatments - about how some people inject their insulin at various points before the meal as the insulin they are prescribed  needs to be synchronised with their eating, how they adjust their amounts for the amount of carbs and also for some the time of day as their reaction to the insulin requires a different ratio. It is all here to be read, so I hope that you soon feel reassured (and get the jargon down pat too).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 15, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your son’s diagnosis @Jues - I was diagnosed at a very similar age. It’s a real shock to get a diagnosis, but nearly 30 years on I’m still ticking along with not much to show for my T1 life apart from always having high glucose sweets in my pocket and a head full of carb counts for various foods!

As others have said, the instruction to eat carbs at every meal is to ensure that your son has something to balance the insulin he has been told to take. Very soon he (and perhaps you!) will begin to learn how to match different insulin doses to whatever he wants to eat, alongside allowances for level if activity and a few other things. It’s never an exact science, but a few basic principles can provide decent outcomes that can help to reduce risks of any long-term nasties. For now, just eat what you normally would - and keep notes of levels and what you ate. 

You might also find the Ragnar Hanas book a useful introduction. Don’t worry too much about the title, it’s useful whatever age you are! https://www.t1resources.uk/resources/item/type-1-diabetes-in-children-and-young-adults-ragnar-hanas/


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Panic is a perfectly normal reaction to your son’s diagnosis.  It is a lot to take in very quickly and then suddenly he takes on the role of his pancreas, with your help.  As @Kaylz has said with T1 your son can do all that others do, it will just take a bit of planning, and a lot of getting used to.
> 
> At the beginning it all seems complicated, and the best analogy I have seen is it is like learning to drive.  I didn’t do that until I was 25 and it seemed complicated at the start.  Changing gear, looking in the mirror, steering, ...  all at the same time.  Now I don’t even think about that I just drive, but keep a watch for any interruptions and hiccough son the way.  So it is with my Diabetes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you so much, he is currently at angry stage his sugars just risen dramatically after going for a drink with his friends and now is sugar is 33.7 he wont check his ketones as he doesn't want to end up back in hospital, he has mentioned twice today he might as well kill himself, in scared if I'm honest about everything cause he is one that would follow that up


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> Hi Jues, welcome to the forum.
> 
> As others have said, try not to panic, although I know it’s easier said than done. I think you should try to fight your motherly instincts to look after him. Let him take charge while you watch closely from the sidelines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jues (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you so much my son wont join at this moment as he is feeling very down and has today twice already expressed a wish to end his life as it's over anyway. I am at the GP in the morning and I am going to ask them to prescribe something to help him settle dow  little x


----------



## Drummer (Sep 16, 2019)

There are people who have lived for many decades with type 1, through the years when there were no meters, monitors or pumps - modern technology must be a relief to them - but perhaps there is more to come - although I am lucky and do not require medication, I find it fascinating to learn how people are getting control and living their lives on their terms and I hope that your son can understand that it is not the end of everything.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi Jues, apologies for the wrong info on the carbs, thankfully there are so many knowledgeable people on here to give excellent advice on type 1. Good luck at the GP this morning and I’m sure your son will come to terms with his diagnosis but obviously it will take time.  Sue x


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 16, 2019)

Jues said:


> Thank you so much, he is currently at angry stage his sugars just risen dramatically after going for a drink with his friends and now is sugar is 33.7 he wont check his ketones as he doesn't want to end up back in hospital, he has mentioned twice today he might as well kill himself, in scared if I'm honest about everything cause he is one that would follow that up


Hi  how are your son's levels today?

Alcohol can be tricky, lager etc has carbs whereas spirits don't, it's also advisable to have something to eat before going to bed if you've been drinking as while the bodies trying to deal with alcohol the person could become hypo, I gave up drinking as it just wasn't worth the hassle for me

I strongly suggest he check his ketones though, high blood sugar doesn't always mean ketones are present and ketones being present doesn't always mean a trip to the hospital
xx


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Sep 16, 2019)

Jues said:


> Thank you so much my son wont join at this moment as he is feeling very down and has today twice already expressed a wish to end his life as it's over anyway.



Obviously his life isn't over. It's changed, but probably not as much as he fears.

Something that's perhaps helpful to know (though not practically very useful) is that blood glucose levels have effects on mental state; he'll feel bad because the sugar levels are high, and lowering them will allow him to feel more healthy. (However, there's an obvious Catch 22 problem, making that not practically very useful.)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 16, 2019)

There's virtually nothing he can't do with type 1 diabetes that he could have done without type 1 diabetes, it just takes a bit more management.  Have a look at this thread, about what people have achieved with type 1 - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/famous-or-successful-type-1-diabetes.71447/ - everything from professional sports players to forum members who have travelled the world to a former prime minister.  Perhaps he would look at that, even if he won't look at advice threads, and see that having type 1 isn't the end of having a life.

His levels will settle down after a while - the insulin doses they put him on at first are a "best guess" and obviously they haven't got them right yet, but once they do he should feel so much better, physically and emotionally.

I don't know what you can do in the meanwhile except just be there for him - it must be terrifying for you having him talk about ending his life.  Perhaps you could talk to his diabetes team and/or your GP and ask for their advice about that, as it must be something they've come across before.  Would he ring Samaritans, if it would help him to talk to someone who's not family and not a medical professional and will be completely non-judgemental (not suggesting that family or medical professionals would be judgemental, just sometimes it helps to talk to someone outside the situation)?


----------

